# Dirk Returns



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Dirk returned off the bench for the Mavericks against the Spurs tonight. The game is out of hand (think 30-40 point loss atm), though, and the Mavericks clearly have work to do, even though he's back.

I think a starting lineup of Fisher, Mayo, Marion, Nowitzki, and Brand would be best. Playing Kaman next to Dirk probably doesn't offer enough defense to win games consistently. 

I think Carlisle's offense really needs three shooters on the floor at all times. Collison is playing well off the bench, as is Carter. Defensively, though, the Mavericks turn the ball over way too much, partly b/c they don't have an offensive identity that other teams have. I'd hope that once Dirk starts, they can integrate a Dirk/Mayo pick n roll to be the bread and butter. I also think that now he's back, Dallas doesn't have to keep trying this small ball stuff like the Knicks and Heat are doing. It hasn't worked for us, we can't stop anyone defensively doing that, and these blowouts are depressing.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Fisher was waived...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Fisher out. CDR in.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Then I'd probably start Collison and consider starting Carter over Marion to maintain enough shooters.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Were you considering Fisher a shooter?


----------

